# 1500mw Laser Engraver?



## leehljp (Jun 18, 2017)

Does anyone have the 1500mw engravers being listed between $90+ - $120? 

Does the 1500mw offer much of an advantage over the 1000mw?

I am almost to the point of ordering a laser engraver but I saw the 1500mw and wondered if I should go that route. 

Your input appreciated.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 18, 2017)

I bought one quite frankly because my 1000mw crapped out on me (after a few months it rebooted my laptop everytime I plugged it in).  The 1500mw NEJE I bought has BlueTooth capability and I can control it from my iPhone.  Works a treat.


----------



## chartle (Jun 18, 2017)

I have the 1000 and the advantage of the 1500 is that since it has higher power it will burn faster. A full size burn can take over 15 minutes. 

Also the burn area is larger.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 18, 2017)

It appears that one needs to be able to find replacement laser head/diodes or these given their tendency to burn out.  I guess it is just as easy to find a replacement 1500w diode/head.


----------



## Magicbob (Jun 18, 2017)

I have the 1500mW unit, no problems yet


----------



## brucew (Jun 18, 2017)

Magicbob said:


> I have the 1500mW unit, no problems yet



me too!


----------



## chartle (Jun 18, 2017)

TonyL said:


> It appears that one needs to be able to find replacement laser head/diodes or these given their tendency to burn out.  I guess it is just as easy to find a replacement 1500w diode/head.



Yes a 1000mw is about  $20.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 19, 2017)

*I do and created a mandrel rotary jig for it*

Hello,

I have it and love it.

I have created a rotary jig for it, free. If you have a 3dprinter you can print it out, or you can make it out of wood

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2390828


It works great.  You can purchase replaceable laser components for about $25 delivered on ebay, I got one and I ended up getting another laser engraver as a backup.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## TonyL (Jun 19, 2017)

chartle said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that one needs to be able to find replacement laser head/diodes or these given their tendency to burn out.  I guess it is just as easy to find a replacement 1500w diode/head.
> ...


 
Thank you Cliff. I bought the $20 diode to replace the one of my failed NEJE; I also bought another 1 watt unit.  I will see if there is a 1.5 watt replacement diode available. Thanks!


----------



## leehljp (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks fellows for the information. I am chomping at the bits to get one but I have two weeks of in and out travel ahead of me. I don't want the laser engraver left outside my house overnight! So I will have to wait until after July 4 to order.

The 1500W looks good, and so does the mandrel jig. I saw a jig a few months ago and have already been figuring in my brain the construction. But I have to wait until I get it to actually make one.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 19, 2017)

I have created a jig using Bob Paces model, and created it for 3d printers.  Very easy to make out of wood.  Check out the rotary jig thread, and look for my posting at the end.
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2390828


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 20, 2017)

walshjp17 said:


> I bought one quite frankly because my 1000mw crapped out on me (after a few months it rebooted my laptop everytime I plugged it in).  The 1500mw NEJE I bought has BlueTooth capability and I can control it from my iPhone.  Works a treat.



John,
What APPs do you have on your Iphone to get the NEJE to engrave what you want?


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 20, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> I have created a jig using Bob Paces model, and created it for 3d printers.  Very easy to make out of wood.  Check out the rotary jig thread, and look for my posting at the end.
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2390828



Brian,
What size rubber band do you use on your jig?  Thanks.

John


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 20, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> PMBROTH.NY said:
> 
> 
> > I have created a jig using Bob Paces model, and created it for 3d printers.  Very easy to make out of wood.  Check out the rotary jig thread, and look for my posting at the end.
> ...





I think it was a 3 inch, I do not make it tight, just enough pressure to act as the belt. I will measure tonight when I get home from work


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello it is a 3" rubber band

BR-


----------



## jcm71 (Jun 20, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> Hello it is a 3" rubber band
> 
> BR-



Thank you.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jun 21, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> PMBROTH.NY said:
> 
> 
> > Hello it is a 3" rubber band
> ...





Anytime.  It works great  I engraved two more pens last night!!  





Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 21, 2017)

walshjp17 said:


> I bought one quite frankly because my 1000mw crapped out on me (after a few months it rebooted my laptop everytime I plugged it in).  The 1500mw NEJE I bought has BlueTooth capability and I can control it from my iPhone.  Works a treat.



John,
Are you using the NEJE App to run the 1500 from your iphone?  When I use the app and select a photo, and then hit the Effect button, a vertical line appears on the right of the screen, which cannot be edited out using the NEJE App.  Once you send that pic to the laser, of course the line is then burned it along with your picture.  Do you have the same problem?  It does this to me on both my Ipad and Iphone.


----------



## chartle (Jul 21, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> walshjp17 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought one quite frankly because my 1000mw crapped out on me (after a few months it rebooted my laptop everytime I plugged it in).  The 1500mw NEJE I bought has BlueTooth capability and I can control it from my iPhone.  Works a treat.
> ...



You might try different file formats like PNG.  Sometimes makes a difference on my 1000 neje


----------



## TibetanDeathSausage (Jul 22, 2017)

Neje 1500 mw here... it's good ... but what it can cut is limited...


----------

